# Goal Theory e-book - A betting guide for live matches



## rbprobetting (Nov 4, 2022)

Hello everyone! Just passed by to share with you our new e-book called *Goal Theory.*

This is a betting guide for* live matches *where you will find some good content to have lots of profit while watching games live.

If you like pré-live betting this will not be the best for you, although we share how to spot good games for *over +2,5* in order to follow them live after.

Feel free to visit our website and see if it fits for your present needs! Soon we will have a *Free tips* section as well, for the moment is under construction.

Website: https://betgoaltheory.com/

We wish you lots of greens and see you soon!

Thank you *Betting Forum* for having this section where you let us share our website. This is gold!

Best regards,

RB PRO BETTING TEAM


----------

